# Greetings Vapers



## KlutcH (17/11/15)

Howzit Ladies and Gents,

I have been going through this forum for a few weeks now just reading and reading and decided to make my first post .

From the Cape, started vaping on the twisp solo then twisp clearo :/ about a year back to get off "rollies", got tired of the leakage and replacing coils weekly lol so I decided to upgrade.

About 2 months ago I bought myself the Subox Mini kit and immediately built my own coil with the RBA it came with. I will never look back at my twisps again lol, great clouds and great flavor from this device, definitely an awesome device to start vaping with.

I only like to Vape max VG with 2mg nicotine. So far I am enjoying "papasmurf" flavor from Vapemob its a great flavor but I am getting pretty bored of it. Can anyone recommend other vendors that sell max VG with 2mg nicotine?

Also in process of buying all the DIY stuffs to make my own juice, some advice would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/15)

And a very warm welcome @KlutcH and glad you have now started posting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (17/11/15)

Hey dude. Welcome!

There are a few local vendors in Cape Town but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to recommend anyone here.

However, send me a PM and I will give you details.


----------



## theyettie (17/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> Howzit Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have been going through this forum for a few weeks now just reading and reading and decided to make my first post .
> 
> ...



Hey man.

I see their juices are 80/20. I love northern craft vapes' Milked and Burst, but they're 70/30. I also like a bit more VG, so what I do is buy a 100ml bottle and add 20ml Dolly Farden Vegetable Glycerin (available @ Spar, Pick n Pay and basically everywhere else). I only know of Orion juices (available @ Vape Cartel) that does 80/20 juices but there must be other local juice guys that do 80/20 juices.

My way does mute the taste of the juice a bit, but it doesn't bug me that much.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> Howzit Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I have been going through this forum for a few weeks now just reading and reading and decided to make my first post .
> 
> ...


Welcome @KlutcH 

Have a chat with @Oupa at Vapour Mountain in Cape Town, he can mix up a custom juice for you and he can supply you with concentrate/base/nic for DIY. Also, check out Valley Vapour (also in CT) for concentrate/base/nic, @drew has a staggering range for DIY


----------



## skola (17/11/15)

@Mauritz at Craft Vapour does 3mg 80/20 VG/PG.. Excellent quality juice.


----------



## KlutcH (17/11/15)

Wow these responses are so fast haha!, thanks for the warm welcome and advice guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (17/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> Wow these responses are so fast haha!, thanks for the warm welcome and advice guys!


Welcome mate, you will not regret becoming member of the forum, only been here a short time myself but have learned so much from fellow members already. Some really well informed and helpful people.


----------



## shabbar (17/11/15)

theyettie said:


> Hey man.
> 
> I see their juices are 80/20. I love northern craft vapes' Milked and Burst, but they're 70/30. I also like a bit more VG, so what I do is buy a 100ml bottle and add 20ml Dolly Farden Vegetable Glycerin (available @ Spar, Pick n Pay and basically everywhere else). I only know of Orion juices (available @ Vape Cartel) that does 80/20 juices but there must be other local juice guys that do 80/20 juices.
> 
> ...





Dolly farden ?  .

oh and welcome @KlutcH


----------



## theyettie (17/11/15)

shabbar said:


> Dolly farden ?  .
> 
> oh and welcome @KlutcH



Varden. Damnit.


----------



## KlutcH (18/11/15)

I just completed my first order from Vapour Mountain , went with Banana Cream and Vanilla Custard. Cant wait for these to arrive!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

